# girls with tattoos..discuss..



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

So I personally love tattoos and I have a fair few but very tasteful and pretty and feminine..

I have half a lower sleeve (elbow to wrist) some work on my collar bone/chest.. Little finger, inside finger and some flowers on my other arm/wrist/hand..

I find some guys are really attracted to me because I have tattoos by others really don't like girls with tattoos..as this is a male dominated board I wanted others honest opinions ..

Personally my ink work is for me and not for anyone else


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

They can look good.

I thought every girl had the 'slag tag' tattoo?

Every girl i know does anyway:thumb:


----------



## Guest (Dec 22, 2011)

All depends on the girl imo, personally I like them but they dont seem to suit some girls


----------



## big steve (May 8, 2011)

i will be honest with you and say i dont really like tattoos on girls but each to their own


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

ash1981 said:


> They can look good.
> 
> I thought every girl had the 'slag tag' tattoo?
> 
> Every girl i know does anyway:thumb:


We call them Tramp stamps!!

My missus has 2 and I think they look nice


----------



## Riddar (Dec 20, 2011)

Depends on the girl, some look great but some look completely awful.

Totally agree with you saying its for you and nobody else, its the way I personally think it should be. Your body, your art, sod anyone else.


----------



## Patsy (Mar 14, 2008)

I like decent art tattoos on a girl in the right place but not into the 'tramp stamps', a mate of mine as got a full sleeve black and grey and it looks good on her


----------



## Hendrix (Sep 16, 2009)

I really like tatoos on women, something bout it.


----------



## BIG BUCK (Mar 26, 2010)

On the right girl they look amazing! But it really does need to be the right girl.

Tattoos look shiit on a fat bloke as they do on a tubby tart


----------



## NoGutsNoGlory (Jun 11, 2009)

They can look good.

They can also look very, very sh1t and put me off a girl completely


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

generally they look tacky and too brash for a so called lady.

But the odd one here and there isn't too bad.

It's like if you watch LA I think it is with that KAT woman UCHHHHHHHH.

Too much going on there, makes her look dirty and reminds me of a smack head.

If the tattoo is really feminine and complements their phyisique or what have you then yea it can be good


----------



## switch (Jan 5, 2011)

2 girls who are identical except one has tattoos, Ill take the tattooed girl, I love 'um


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Ah tramp stamp, ill have to have a go with that one...maybe on xmas eve

Happy christmas


----------



## kites1664 (Oct 2, 2011)

depends on the girl and the tat, but having seen yours on FB, they look good, tasteful and not OTT.


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

I'm a big fan:


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

DylanHunter said:


> Tattoos on girls are emense! Aslong as the art work is good!


I think that statement is for anyone with a tattoo, poor quality and they look rubbish, no matter what the meaning etc is


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

I would never have my name / dob Chinese writing ect so tacky! U can't see them very well on my photos but I have a beautiful gypsy women she's my good luck charm

<3


----------



## Mr White (Feb 8, 2009)

Hot, but not trampstamps or some nasty homemade tatts.


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

I'm into the suicide girls stuff so so dam sexy!


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Depends what and where the tatoo/s are... They can look sexy but I don't like girls with sleeves or that collar bone thing... I don't rate it just looks masculine imo

No offence to you tho


----------



## GShock (May 1, 2011)

This kind of thing is fantastic


----------



## HVYDUTY100 (Sep 4, 2010)

I like when they have a few small tatoos here and there.... not into the full sleeve look on a girl though.


----------



## Tasty (Aug 28, 2007)

I like tattoos on girls, if they're done right they can be so sexy... I seen a few girls recently with tattoos on their thighs which I like, draws my eye towards my favourite places! It has to be done right but it's so hot when it is. Someone mentioned Kat Von D and said "UCH"

Seriously??










The things I would do to her... I make myself blush just thinking about it!


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

DylanHunter said:


> Tattoos on girls are emense! Aslong as the art work is good!


So so true I go al the way to Wakefield for mine i wouldn't let just anyone tattoo me.. Im so fussy as well but u have to be with these things x


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

I've been dreaming about getting a tattoo for some time for one reason or another.

I like the idea of a sleeve but is it practical in everyday working life.. if you keep it covered i suppose


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

Tasty said:


> I like tattoos on girls, if they're done right they can be so sexy... I seen a few girls recently with tattoos on their thighs which I like, draws my eye towards my favourite places! It has to be done right but it's so hot when it is. Someone mentioned Kat Von D and said "UCH"
> 
> Seriously??
> 
> ...


I mentioned her.

She's foul IMO.

I can see why guys could like her but with all those tattoos, she just looks grimey and dirty


----------



## Geonix (Apr 4, 2011)

I've found it the same as males, is it's a good tattoo and it suits you, not everyone will like it still, some people just don't like them period. Rock city on Thursdays is student ONLY now but used to be anyone previously, used to always see many male/females with amazing tattoos, quite interesting understanding the reasoning behind them also  . x

I do personally find women in good firm shape with tattoos on their obliques / upper chest very attractive.

I'd say personally also that bad tattoos look much worse on women than men in general from what i've seen.


----------



## Sharp161 (Jan 31, 2010)

Tatts on girls are definatly hot! even better if you have light skin! Definatly needs to be good art work though.

Cant wait to get my next one done. Already got my forearm covered next im thinking a large lion grey shaded and wavey.

<----KING of my jungle! :thumb:


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

misshayley said:


> So so true I go al the way to Wakefield for mine i wouldn't let just anyone tattoo me.. Im so fussy as well but u have to be with these things x


Most definitely, once its on its on for life so make it the best you can.

We have a few shops where I live and in all but 1 you can walk in and get ink straight away. The other shop has a 6 week waiting list so this speaks volumes to me and hence I always wait and go there


----------



## Sharp161 (Jan 31, 2010)

Readyandwaiting said:


> I mentioned her.
> 
> She's foul IMO.
> 
> I can see why guys could like her but with all those tattoos, she just looks grimey and dirty


 mg: kat von D = one of the hottest girls on the plannet! IMO


----------



## big steve (May 8, 2011)

i think this girl would look a lot better without the tattoos imo


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

Kat von d ... Yuuuuuum! She's amazing!

Im not an average girl at all.. I have tattoos, love football, listen to drum and bass, i have an under cut, into Buddhism and mediation  but this is me and I embrace this


----------



## Tasty (Aug 28, 2007)

misshayley said:


> Kat von d ... Yuuuuuum! She's amazing!
> 
> Im not an average girl at all.. I have tattoos, love ****nal, listen to drum and bass, i have an under cut, into Buddhism and mediation  but this is me and I embrace this


Fixed


----------



## Hendrix (Sep 16, 2009)

Readyandwaiting said:


> I mentioned her.
> 
> She's foul IMO.
> 
> I can see why guys could like her but with all those tattoos, she just looks grimey and dirty


I like the grmey dirty thing, Big turn on for me


----------



## Tasty (Aug 28, 2007)

Argghh foiled by auto correct. :angry:


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

big steve said:


> View attachment 70253
> 
> 
> i think this girl would look a lot better without the tattoos imo


her tats are fine.. its her untrained squishy bod that needs improving in my books..


----------



## Sharp161 (Jan 31, 2010)

Did anyone watch NY INK? The spin off from Miami ink theres a small dark haired girl in that series thats pretty amazing awesome artist too


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

Depends on the tattoo

I love mum on a girls ass would be a turn off for example

but I like them..

i just like girls tbh lol doesnt matter end of the day










sweet


----------



## Hendrix (Sep 16, 2009)

My last girlfriend had her whole back done, was really sexy


----------



## big steve (May 8, 2011)

ausbuilt said:


> her tats are fine.. its her untrained squishy bod that needs improving in my books..


i dont mind a wee bit of squishy!!


----------



## Guest (Dec 22, 2011)

hopefully this doesn't offend but have always thought tattoos on girls looked tacky


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

Sharp161 said:


> mg: kat von D = one of the hottest girls on the plannet! IMO


She's too skinny fo me partner.

I love me a fat chick!

MO CUSHION FO THA PUSHIN'! :lol:


----------



## gymfit (Oct 12, 2008)

ausbuilt said:


> her tats are fine.. its her untrained squishy bod that needs improving in my books..


lol @ squishy :lol:

Tats are like muscles on women, some think its disgusting while others dig it :thumb: all down to personal preference, I like all 3


----------



## Guest (Dec 22, 2011)

NoGutsNoGlory said:


> They can look good.
> 
> They can also look very, very sh1t and put me off a girl completely
> 
> View attachment 70250


no i'd still smash that though


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

isnt kat von d a porn star?

Not that i know that:whistling: :lol:


----------



## laurie g (Nov 28, 2008)

ohhh honest opinion- Trampy, and a huge turn off. Not for me im afraid


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

gymfit said:


> lol @ squishy :lol:
> 
> Tats are like muscles on women, some think its disgusting while others dig it :thumb: all down to personal preference, I like all 3


what you like having a woman with muscle and tats? :thumbup1:

I want the video of that.... :devil2:


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

Tasty said:


> Argghh foiled by auto correct. :angry:


U know I'm a gooner for life  x


----------



## laurie g (Nov 28, 2008)

misshayley said:


> Kat von d ... Yuuuuuum! She's amazing!
> 
> Im not an average girl at all.. I have tattoos, love football, listen to drum and bass, i have an under cut, into Buddhism *and mediation *  but this is me and I embrace this


are you into alternative dispute resolution?


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

no read much as its been done to death....a pig will always be a pig and a babe will alweays be a babe...tatts dont improve or detract from looks imo....as for inked ladies - i dont mind if its not ott everywhere


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

ausbuilt said:


> her tats are fine.. its her untrained squishy bod that needs improving in my books..


No ones perfect aye!


----------



## gymfit (Oct 12, 2008)

ausbuilt said:


> what you like having a woman with muscle and tats? :thumbup1:
> 
> I want the video of that.... :devil2:


haha well I wouldnt say no.......not too muscly though, dont want to be out gunned :lol: :lol:


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

I have tattoos and piercings - though at 48 I don't wear anything in them any longer, so when my daughter who was 19yr old at the time told me she was going to get a tattoo I could hardly say no. I did make her stencil her choice on herself for about a month which forced some changes in location and scale. Thankfully she was smart enough to research the artists and not to skimp on cost.

The tattoo was well done and though not to my taste it is her body and her self- expression and she is happy with the results


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

secret said:


> Also this is very beautiful. Tattoo isnt bad either
> 
> View attachment 70254


The person in that picture gets my vote. Every aspect!


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

Uriel said:


> no read much as its been done to death....a pig will always be a pig and a babe will alweays be a babe...tatts dont improve or detract from looks imo....as for inked ladies - i dont mind if its not ott everywhere


sometimes a pig will be baccon.... you dont like baccon?


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

misshayley said:


> Kat von d ... Yuuuuuum! She's amazing!
> 
> Im not an average girl at all.. I have tattoos, love football, listen to drum and bass, i have an under cut, into Buddhism and mediation  but this is me and I embrace this


PMSL...yeah you are unique.....a one off.................just like the rest of us lol


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

Of course a pig will always be a pig etc.. As I said firstly they are for me not anyone else


----------



## MrBen (Nov 22, 2011)

I fail to see how a tattoo can improve the female form and in most cases they look naff but I understand why some people like them - all part of life's rich tapestry... a bit like bummers!


----------



## achilles88 (Aug 27, 2010)

turn off :no:


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

Hmmm. Pretty much the reaction I was expecting


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

misshayley said:


> Of course a pig will always be a pig etc.. As I said firstly they are for me not anyone else


hayley you asked for peoples opinions then say you dont care.....whey ask?

if you like your tatts then thats cool

I have seen a lot of sh1t tatts on men and women and a lot of good ones - its a case by case thing.....

People SHOULD get tatts for themselves but sadly many get them to make an impression on a world which couldnt care less lol


----------



## Guest (Dec 22, 2011)

Uriel said:


> hayley you asked for peoples opinions then say you dont care.....whey ask?
> 
> if you like your tatts then thats cool
> 
> ...


I got all mine when i was drunk

people tend to make too big a fuss about tattoos these days, body art, life moto's in chinese writing etc

go out, get drunk, get a tattoo then get on with your life


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

misshayley said:


> Hmmm. Pretty much the reaction I was expecting


split pretty evenly I thought..



Uriel said:


> People SHOULD get tatts for themselves but sadly many get them to make an impression on a world which couldnt care less lol


Only person i made an impression on was my mrs- my tatt is her name... on my hip, so can only see it when not wearing anything! LOL


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

t4tremendous said:


> I got all mine when i was drunk
> 
> people tend to make too big a fuss about tattoos these days, body art, life moto's in chinese writing etc
> 
> go out, get drunk, get a tattoo then get on with your life


i got my first one on a whim with 3 mates in scarbourugh for a day on the p1ss lol

fuking kids these days want to be warshipped for having a [email protected] picture of a scary skull on their t1ts lol....no one gives a fat hairy fuk lol...

Miami ink is good tatt work but the pathetic storied of dead puppies and turning to god etc etc mamke me spue carrots lol


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

T4 - Please

I make the best decisions drunk, what's wrong with ****ing in a washing basket when you cant find your own toilet?


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

I get alot of mixed reactions that's why I started this discussion .. And yes at the end of the day they are for me doesn't mean i wouldn't be interested to see what others think x


----------



## switch (Jan 5, 2011)

I have had a tattoo at Miami Ink (Love Hate) and I honestly don't think they are any better than any other good studio, they just have the fame and know how to charge !


----------



## puurboi (Feb 16, 2011)

If a woman is fit then she looks fit.

If a woman is ugly then she looks ugly.

If a fit girl has tattoo's then HNNNNG

If an ugly girl has tattoo's then she looks like a troll.


----------



## Bamse (Feb 5, 2011)

I think tasteful tattoos on young and fit women can be attractive. Not so sure what I would think of tattoos on a no longer so young and fit woman. Perhaps something to think about.


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

misshayley said:


> I get alot of mixed reactions that's why I started this discussion .. And yes at the end of the day they are for me doesn't mean i wouldn't be interested to see what others think x


these days they are just as common as to make them nothing to notice really.....if you had your ink 20 years ago it would have got tongues wagging

anyway - i genarally like birds with ink


----------



## Guest (Dec 22, 2011)

Uriel said:


> i got my first one on a whim with 3 mates in scarbourugh for a day on the p1ss lol
> 
> fuking kids these days want to be warshipped for having a [email protected] picture of a scary skull on their t1ts lol....no one gives a fat hairy fuk lol...
> 
> Miami ink is good tatt work but the pathetic storied of dead puppies and turning to god etc etc mamke me spue carrots lol


lol i remember the first one i got i just turned 16 i was in the pub with my mates and someone came in with "made in england" tattoo'd round their belly button, we were all p1ssed up and thought it looked the bollox, he said it only cost £1 per word so about 10 of us bundled down to the shop to get it done :laugh:


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Bamse said:


> I think tasteful tattoos on young and fit women can be attractive. Not so sure what I would think of tattoos on a no longer so young and fit woman. Perhaps something to think about.


my answer to this always the same, if an 80 year old granny with saggy faded ink suddenly removed it - you would therefor instantly want to fuk her then??


----------



## Sharp161 (Jan 31, 2010)

switch said:


> I have had a tattoo at Miami Ink (Love Hate) and I honestly don't think they are any better than any other good studio, they just have the fame and know how to charge !


Still though i bet that was awsome to go there!

I like how most people are like "yeh went down the pub for a few pints then walked to the next pub stopped for a bag of chips and a tattoo" LOL

I drew all mine myself and spent freakin ages even penning it onto my skin to see how it looked.


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

t4tremendous said:


> lol i remember the first one i got i just turned 16 i was in the pub with my mates and someone came in with "made in england" tattoo'd round their belly button, we were all p1ssed up and thought it looked the bollox, he said it only cost £1 per word so about 10 of us bundled down to the shop to get it done :laugh:


ha haa......my mate was ****ed and squirming and shaking when the dude drew the arrow though his red heart with fuking "tracy" written in it lol.......the arrow was akll bent to fuk........i think his other mate was balls deep in tracey before the scabs fell off his ink pmsl


----------



## Guest (Dec 22, 2011)

Uriel said:


> my answer to this always the same, if an 80 year old granny with saggy faded ink suddenly removed it - you would therefor instantly want to fuk her then??


how much money has she got, i mean like is she really rich? then yes


----------



## DJay (Feb 6, 2011)

In my honest opinion i think there hot, it just makes me want to try and sleep with the girl but thats just it, i wouldnt want a proper relationship with a girl covered in tats especially if thery were in visible places like lower arms / face etc. Saying that though, i dont want a proper relationship at all atm :bounce:


----------



## sunn (Apr 11, 2011)

Not my cup of tea to be honest if I take a girl out to a somewhere and she where's a lovely dress with a big [email protected] off tattoo on her back I feel that a real turnoff....its bad but I look at them and immediatley think she's good for a bunk up and thats it!


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

My first wife is absolutely covered in tattoos these days. She had none when we met but if she had all the ones she has now then I still would have married her. Having said that if I knew then what I know now I would have legged it sharpish lol.


----------



## BodyBuilding101 (Mar 8, 2006)

I love girls with tattoos, thought most i have seen have been in porno's...not sure if there is a connection their? :rolleye:

I have 2 with plans to get some more in the future...will be going to the Scottish Tattoo Convention to get something hopefully


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

Personally guys with tattoos really

Does it for me BUT decent art work there is so much bad tacky work out there I'd rather have someone with no tattoos then really awful ones


----------



## BodyBuilding101 (Mar 8, 2006)

Mingster said:


> My first wife is absolutely covered in tattoos these days. She had none when we met but if she had all the ones she has now then I still would have married her. Having said that* if I knew then what I know now* I would have legged it sharpish lol.


And that was? :rolleye:


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

misshayley said:


> Personally guys with tattoos really
> 
> Does it for me


you'll be fuking dripping for my star wars collection then

View attachment 70255


----------



## Big ape (May 5, 2011)

Tattoo on upper leg on a girl = semi


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

BodyBuilding101 said:


> And that was? :rolleye:


Broke my heart:crying:


----------



## antere07 (Sep 29, 2011)

Personally i love tattoos, tattoos on girls are a massive turn on! providing they are nice tattoos, some tattoos look sh!t and stupid but if you look on tumblr and that some of the girls on there look amazing with tattoos.

Cant wait to get my sleeve finished and get my leg done then my other sleeve exciting/painfull times to come!


----------



## bennyrock (Dec 30, 2009)

If they are done decent then they look amazing. STUNNING!!!


----------



## BodyBuilding101 (Mar 8, 2006)

Mingster said:


> Broke my heart:crying:


 Sorry mate, big man hug? Promise not to feel you up :lol:


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

BodyBuilding101 said:


> Sorry mate, big man hug? Promise not to feel you up :lol:


It's ok mate, I've had another two weddings since then


----------



## DoIEvenLift (Feb 10, 2011)

tattoes on her thigh is nice if its just summin small, love tats on the belly like bottom right or bottom left of her belly

HATE full arm tats and ones all over the body


----------



## Moonbeam (Jul 20, 2011)

Depends if it's art or just some silly scribble ****. Personally I prefer the natural beauty of a women, so for me tattoos can ruin a perfect blank canvas


----------



## DFlynn (Sep 28, 2011)

i love girls with tattoos, but any girl with tattoos on her chest should be slapped in the face.


----------



## 36-26 (Jun 30, 2009)

I don't really like ott tatts on women or men for that matter. Small ones are ok I suppose. I absolutely hate sleeves on anyone I think they are horrible. I like Ink that you can't see everyday if that makes sense, ie covered up most of the time. Anything on the arms or chest on women I don't like


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

36-26 said:


> I don't really like ott tatts on women or men for that matter. Small ones are ok I suppose. I absolutely hate sleeves on anyone I think they are horrible. I like Ink that you can't see everyday if that makes sense, ie covered up most of the time. Anything on the arms or chest on women I don't like


see i hate the samll ones... i think they should be noticeable/statement... at least like ange jolie ;-)


----------



## 36-26 (Jun 30, 2009)

ausbuilt said:


> see i hate the samll ones... i think they should be noticeable/statement... at least like ange jolie ;-)


I hate when a bodybuilder covers up his arm with a sleeve it just ruins the look IMO, what do you think?


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

Ideal guy!


----------



## 36-26 (Jun 30, 2009)

misshayley said:


> View attachment 70262
> View attachment 70263
> 
> 
> Ideal guy!


OMG are you serious lol? I can't tell if the first one is a guy or not... Ah no I'm joking each to their own and all that..


----------



## gymfit (Oct 12, 2008)

misshayley said:


> View attachment 70262
> View attachment 70263
> 
> 
> Ideal guy!


ooooooooooooh your gonna get it now  posting pics of a skinny bloke with floppy hair!! I'd hide if i were you :lol:


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

well kinda yeah ...the kind of tattoos i mean ... im not really into guys with long emo hair .. if anything id say Zane Lowe is my ideal man .. i was giving these examples of tattoos more than anything!


----------



## DoIEvenLift (Feb 10, 2011)

misshayley said:


> View attachment 70262
> View attachment 70263
> 
> 
> Ideal guy!


aint they two different guys? either way.. :nono:


----------



## s&amp;ccoach (May 18, 2011)

Awaiting miss h photos?


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

EXAMPLE OF TATTOOS!! but both guys are hot either way!


----------



## bennyrock (Dec 30, 2009)

misshayley said:


> View attachment 70262
> View attachment 70263
> 
> 
> Ideal guy!


Better get me Smack on the spoon then and me glass pipe out the attic. lol. That guy is defo on the juice in a big way !!!!!


----------



## gymfit (Oct 12, 2008)

:laugh:



alex18 said:


> aint they two different guys? either way.. :nono:


 :lol: I didnt notice they were two different guys.............just that they were SKINNY!!!


----------



## 36-26 (Jun 30, 2009)

gymfit said:


> :laugh:
> 
> :lol: I didnt notice they were two different guys.............just that they were SKINNY!!!


SKINNY???? The tattooists needle had is blunt from bones...


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

I cant find any decent examples of guys on google, Robbie if u see this please post pics of u and ur tattoos and its pretty much perfection!


----------



## Jimi182 (Jul 1, 2011)

misshayley said:


> View attachment 70262
> View attachment 70263
> 
> 
> Ideal guy!


Yeah but what can they bench?

Pfft


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

Jimi182 said:


> Yeah but what can they bench?
> 
> Pfft


Hmmm definitely need to buff up!


----------



## atlant1s (Feb 15, 2011)

think women with (half)sleeve is kinda sexy :turned:


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

Stunning!


----------



## s&amp;ccoach (May 18, 2011)

misshayley said:


> View attachment 70270
> Stunning!


Think it's safe to say your not on here to fall in love then!

Tattoos on girls are hot providing they ain't tramp stamps on lower back!


----------



## DoIEvenLift (Feb 10, 2011)

really though? to me that is disgusting! dirty, horrible , messy ,if they worked in a shop or something id just think what a dirty place it is n what kind of wierdos they hire, but i spose theyd be made to cover them up to look clean (just my opinion so no hatin')


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

s&ccoach said:


> Think it's safe to say your not on here to fall in love then!
> 
> Tattoos on girls are hot providing they ain't tramp stamps on lower back!


Im definitely not on here to fall in love, to keep my focus and remember my path and goals is why im here 

Shes amazing!


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

alex18 said:


> really though? to me that is disgusting! dirty, horrible , messy ,if they worked in a shop or something id just think what a dirty place it is n what kind of wierdos they hire, but i spose theyd be made to cover them up to look clean (just my opinion so no hatin')


Hmmm see for me hes is totally gorgeous with or without the tattoos! we all have our own taste .. but i still stick by Zane Lowe being my ideal man and he doesnt have tattoos all over him hes just stunning


----------



## Tasty (Aug 28, 2007)

misshayley said:


> Im definitely not on here to fall in love, to keep my focus and remember my path and goals is why im here
> 
> Shes amazing!
> View attachment 70271


I have fallen in love with her, who is she? Definitely amazing.


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

Tasty said:


> I have fallen in love with her, who is she? Definitely amazing.


shes amazing isnt she! il link u the page im viewing but be prepared there is some HOT women on there :0) x


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

misshayley said:


> I cant find any decent examples of guys on google, Robbie if u see this please post pics of u and ur tattoos and its pretty much perfection!


Errrr hi


----------



## gymfit (Oct 12, 2008)

Robbie said:


> Errrr hi


 :lol: think this is your call to show a bit more than just your arm :whistling:


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

Robbie said:


> Errrr hi


I knew u would be watching me somewhere .. could only think of u as my main example  x


----------



## andymc88 (Aug 18, 2011)

Some birds look fit as fu*k with tats but some look tacky but everyone to there own that's just my opinion I've got tats which might not be everyone's cup of tea, on a bird a think the outside of the thigh n hip looks nice @hayley have you a pic of your sleeve?


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

yeah il get some decent pics up x


----------



## Guest (Dec 22, 2011)

BestBefore1989 said:


> T4 - Please
> 
> I make the best decisions drunk, what's wrong with ****ing in a washing basket when you cant find your own toilet?


nothing mate, that's the way i do it


----------



## s&amp;ccoach (May 18, 2011)

misshayley said:


> yeah il get some decent pics up x


How long have you been a Buddhist? Do you live your life strictly in regards to their beliefs.

What made you become a Buddhist?


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

its an individual thing imo,some girls eminate a confidence that matches their ink,others you can tell it hangs off them for a fashion statement,a really nice piece of artwork is generally always attractive to me tho.

It usually takes a confident girl to wear something to the extent of a sleeve etc or some sort of large piece of art,me personally it always gets me intrigued in the person.


----------



## Tasty (Aug 28, 2007)

That said, I hate my little sister's half sleeve and wish she'd never had it done.


----------



## bennyrock (Dec 30, 2009)

Tasty said:


> That said, I hate my little sister's half sleeve and wish she'd never had it done.


That said i need to meet your little sister. lol


----------



## Tasty (Aug 28, 2007)

bennyrock said:


> That said i need to meet your little sister. lol


Haha walked in to that :lol:


----------



## digitalis (Sep 13, 2011)

If anyone here has seen Camilla from Babestation (no, me neither, honest) that is an example of a woman who pulls off a lot tatts' well.


----------



## Tasty (Aug 28, 2007)

digitalis said:


> If anyone here has seen Camilla from Babestation (no, me neither, honest) that is an example of a woman who pulls off a lot tatts' well.


I think I know who you mean, yes, she is hot. I've heard.


----------



## bennyrock (Dec 30, 2009)




----------



## thoon (Apr 4, 2010)

Well considering my wife (in picture) , i think if its tastefully done it looks hot as hell......!


----------



## Tasty (Aug 28, 2007)

Your wife is hot if you don't mind me saying! You're a lucky man. And a big one, hence being careful with my words :tongue:


----------



## BodyBuilding101 (Mar 8, 2006)

bennyrock said:


> View attachment 70330


 She has too many IMO don't like that tbh


----------



## BodyBuilding101 (Mar 8, 2006)

thoon said:


> View attachment 70331
> Well considering my wife (in picture) , i think if its tastefully done it looks hot as hell......!


 Thoon your a luck guy! Your wife is hot but she has a fair few stretch marks on her a55? Please don't mash my head in!


----------



## digitalis (Sep 13, 2011)

BodyBuilding101 said:


> Thoon your a luck guy! Your wife is hot but she has a fair few stretch marks on her a55? Please don't mash my head in!


You have got to be kidding I see nothing bad about that, all due respect thoon.


----------



## Tasty (Aug 28, 2007)

BodyBuilding101 said:


> Thoon your a luck guy! Your wife is hot but she has a fair few stretch marks on her a55? Please don't mash my head in!


Why would you say that?


----------



## thoon (Apr 4, 2010)

BodyBuilding101 said:


> Thoon your a luck guy! Your wife is hot but she has a fair few stretch marks on her a55? Please don't mash my head in!


WHERE IS YOUR WIFE ??????????????????????????????????


----------



## thoon (Apr 4, 2010)

You know what BBuilding mate i think your a ****ing pr**k if i met you in public i would defiantly have something to say to you ,,, she has given me two beautiful girls now what do you want to say to ME ............................


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

thoon said:


> View attachment 70331
> 
> 
> Well considering my wife (in picture) , i think if its tastefully done it looks hot as hell......!


damn thoon!!!! HOT! and REPS for posting!!!

Oh.. nice tats too ;-)


----------



## BodyBuilding101 (Mar 8, 2006)

Sorry thoon, i didnt mean any disrespect by my comment...that why i said she was hot, i thought the marks where down to pregnancy etc Maybe i worded my comment wrong....no hard feelings mate


----------



## digitalis (Sep 13, 2011)

BB, quick tip mate, be a good lad and go delete both these two comments

You are not exactly polite or even truthful mate frankly so be a good chap.


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

thoon said:


> You know what BBuilding mate i think your a ****ing pr**k if i met you in public i would defiantly have something to say to you ,,, she has given me two beautiful girls now what do you want to say to ME ............................


don't worry mate.. a pic is worth a 1000words... you have your avi up of yourself... and you've post a smoking pic of the mrs in a thong.... others have not even got themselves up...


----------



## BodyBuilding101 (Mar 8, 2006)

Even if i deleted it digitalis it would still be there, its been quoted in other post.

Edit: Im not here to argue or disrespect any one, if i did then im sorry to thoon.


----------



## thoon (Apr 4, 2010)

Thanks Aus and other guys. BodyBuilding101 apology accepted but you need to stop looking in your FHM mags  xxx lots of love xxx


----------



## DanB (Dec 28, 2009)

For anyone who doesn't already know, that arabella drummond.

Personally i've found people who don't like tattoos and generally pretty dull personalities. Bland people tend to like bland women.


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

DanB said:


> View attachment 70338
> 
> 
> For anyone who doesn't already know, that arabella drummond.
> ...


nice.. but not so much into the colour.. i like the solid black ones... on a tigher body ;-)



comes up a bit smal.. you can see she has a dark lower sleeve..

larissa reis..


----------



## thoon (Apr 4, 2010)

DanB said:


> View attachment 70338
> 
> 
> For anyone who doesn't already know, that arabella drummond.
> ...


She is too pretty and sweet&innocent for a sleeve like that! But i think they look good on women who have a bit of attitude.


----------



## thoon (Apr 4, 2010)

ausbuilt said:


> nice.. but not so much into the colour.. i like the solid black ones... on a tigher body ;-)
> 
> View attachment 70339
> 
> ...


Aus out of interest has your missus got tattoos?


----------



## djmacka (Dec 4, 2008)

Most girls have a tramp stamp, playboy bunny FTW!


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

thoon said:


> Aus out of interest has your missus got tattoos?


she's been talking about it since i got mine! LOL but it WONT be my name! LOL

I'm thinking of getting a 2nd one.. prob an inscription between my armpit and elbow... i have an issue with work.. tats not well viewed... and i get odd looks for the physique as it is... so i try and keep it subtle..

the mrs is likely to get one done after we start a family- based on where she wants it- hip/ass cheek/upper thigh (so not small), depeding on what that are looks like post baby! LOL


----------



## animal adam (Sep 1, 2010)

Tattoos, piecing and a good set of boobs! Carnt beat it on a woman.

Yes please!


----------



## Big-Mac (Aug 31, 2009)

I don't like tattoos on women. It's just down to the fact that there is no sight in nature more beautiful then a woman's body (toned) and I feel ink takes away from it rather then adding to it. It's like having a brand new BMW M3 in white just out of the showroom and someone then draws/scribbles on the side of it in black marker.


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

> How long have you been a Buddhist? Do you live your life strictly in regards to their beliefs.
> 
> What made you become a Buddhist?


I adapt some of the Buddhist principles to my life, iv never been religious but I think the budds have pretty much got it spot on and it's something that just feels right to me x


----------



## 1010AD (May 30, 2009)

I think if a girl has a tat then it should be a decent size one and not a little sh*ty rose,fairy or devil, god I hate crap like that if your going to get one do it proper


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

I like them on some girls...but the worrying thing is, at the moment sleave tattoos are in fashion and look good on both men & women.. but what about when fashion changes again!!! and you are stuck with your arm covered...


----------



## 1010AD (May 30, 2009)

Jay.32 said:


> I like them on some girls...but the worrying thing is, at the moment sleave tattoos are in fashion and look good on both men & women.. but what about when fashion changes again!!! and you are stuck with your arm covered...


So the moral of the story is...........don't get a tat done to follow fashion or buy a long sleeve top to hide it when trend ends


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

For me it's not about fashion..it's about beauty and beauty will never die x


----------



## Russs (Nov 14, 2011)

misshayley said:


> So I personally love tattoos and I have a fair few but very tasteful and pretty and feminine..
> 
> I have half a lower sleeve (elbow to wrist) some work on my collar bone/chest.. Little finger, inside finger and some flowers on my other arm/wrist/hand..
> 
> ...


your'e own choice, my fiance has a flower on the left side of her body.. i usually hated girls with tats, now she has my name on her and our little girls name.

Im not bothered anymore.

you dont look when poking the mantelpiece :lol:


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

misshayley said:


> So I personally love tattoos and I have a fair few but very tasteful and pretty and feminine..
> 
> I have half a lower sleeve (elbow to wrist) some work on my collar bone/chest.. Little finger, inside finger and some flowers on my other arm/wrist/hand..
> 
> ...


I reckon by the time you're 30 you'll regret at least 50% of them.


----------



## Lukeg (Mar 6, 2011)

tattoos on a girl are hot.

eg; kat von d ... megan massacre...


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

Smitch said:


> I reckon by the time you're 30 you'll regret at least 50% of them.


Well I'm 26 now! And I don't do regrets! And don't take my ink lightly it's only stuff I really wanted and means something to me it's personal so for that I have no regrets


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

misshayley said:


> Well I'm 26 now! And I don't do regrets! And don't take my ink lightly it's only stuff I really wanted and means something to me it's personal so for that I have no regrets


Everyone does regrets.

Alot of my mates, including my missus, have considerable amounts of tattoos and not one of them hasn't got at least a couple that they dont like.


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

Smitch said:


> Everyone does regrets.
> 
> Alot of my mates, including my missus, have considerable amounts of tattoos and not one of them hasn't got at least a couple that they dont like.


Regrets are all in the mind .. I don't believe in them.. Thing is tho at one point what ever u did felt right so why regret something that feels right? That's how I see things anyway I regret nothing I have done , even bad things as there is always something good thats came out of it or a lesson ive learnt


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

misshayley said:


> Regrets are all in the mind .. I don't believe in them.. Thing is tho at one point what ever u did felt right so why regret something that feels right? That's how I see things anyway I regret nothing I have done , even bad things as there is always something good thats came out of it or a lesson ive learnt


Blimey, you're the first person I've ever encountered in 35 years that doesn't regret anything they've ever done then.


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Love seeing a girl with a well done sleeve


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

Smitch said:


> Blimey, you're the first person I've ever encountered in 35 years that doesn't regret anything they've ever done then.


I've trained my mind pretty well and no point regretting stuff I just look at things differently, I mean I know right from wrong and sometimes don't always do the right thing but u learn from that and move on


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

misshayley said:


> For me it's not about fashion..it's about beauty and beauty will never die x[/quote
> 
> But its fair to say that sleeve tats are a certain style of tat that has not been around for long, and are quite popular with alot of people having them. ie fashion!
> 
> Some people like yourself may be happy with sticking with that style for the rest of your life, as your are now stuck with that sleave... but alot of people wont be. Years ago trible tats in black ink were the in thing!! the fashion at that time.. But they are not anymore.. Same will happen with sleave tats, when something new comes out.


----------



## Sureno (Feb 8, 2011)

Never used to like them but now I got a real thing about girls with tats, with out sounding like the usual uncouth thuggish knob head, I really want to get a girl with nice tat coverage in bed, I'm covered in them but it's really doing something for me now a girl with tats, now excuse me people I'm off to use some Kleenex


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

Jay.32 said:


> I wouldnt say I follow a certain fashion or style but in the same breathe they do match and blend x


----------



## Jaymond0 (May 14, 2011)

Tattoo's on women? Well as long as they aren't a pile of sh1te..

http://pockettacoradio.com/2011/11/29/find-out-girlfriend-is-cheating-tattoo-****-on-her-back/


----------



## BodyBuilding101 (Mar 8, 2006)

Jaymond0 said:


> Tattoo's on women? Well as long as they aren't a pile of sh1te..
> 
> http://pockettacoradio.com/2011/11/29/find-out-girlfriend-is-cheating-tattoo-****-on-her-back/
> 
> View attachment 70349


Is that real? :lol:


----------



## Kiwi (Dec 24, 2008)

I could take you to some area's in New Zealand and you will see 15 to 20 Maori women in a day, from teens to oldies wearing the traditional moko facial tattoo. Every tattoo has a story or tells you something about that person. Grew up with it so don't find it at all strange or bad. Of course now days you have people all round the world wearing tribal tattoos on their arms, legs etc. What's the bet thay have no idea or understanding what the tattoo means.


----------



## littledaz (Nov 20, 2011)

Tramp stamps nah dont like them but some tattoo's on womens look nice.


----------



## Avena (Jul 12, 2011)

nah...don't like them at all.

I'm too inconsistent to allow my self do something so permanent.

I mean some days I might feel like a badass rokchick bit*h, but those days I would do anything, including getting on a Harley and following Mick Jagger around the world as a flock-strayed groupie.

Other days I want to wear a floral dress, pink blush and sit on a park benches batting my eyelids in the sun.

I'm too hormonal to have tatoos! :lol:

And now, when I must step on a bodybuilding stage it's even better I don't have them - they're not much liked by the judges and in excess can even blur muscle definition.


----------



## Ste7n (Jul 12, 2011)

Alway's depends on the girl and style imo, though i do like some sleeves on girls, jap floral style in particular.

On another note Hayley you change your avi all the time, how many photos do you take in a daily basis?


----------



## DanB (Dec 28, 2009)

Jay.32 said:


> People have been getting sleeves done for years mate. Big difference between a good tattoo and black ink tribal that so many mongs have got - which are the worst tattoos you could possibly get. A good tattoo will still look good years down the line, so i don't see why anyone would regret it unless they have rushed in to getting it


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

SouthPaw said:


> Alway's depends on the girl and style imo, though i do like some sleeves on girls, jap floral style in particular.
> 
> On another note Hayley you change your avi all the time, how many photos do you take in a daily basis?


Now I have a gym Pic it will stick to that one!


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

Avena said:


> I'm too inconsistent to allow my self do something so permanent.
> 
> I mean some days I might feel like a badass rokchick bit*h, but those days I would do anything, including getting on a Harley and following Mick Jagger around the world as a flock-strayed groupie.
> 
> ...


I am exactly the same somedays I dress in pretty vintage dressed and heels and others I dress rockchick..people look at me and automatically think im into emo/rock music but they couldn't be further than the truth! I like what I like and it's very varied x x


----------



## BodyBuilding101 (Mar 8, 2006)

DanB said:


> Tribals are the weirdly shaped tattoo right? like this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

DanB said:


> I didnt say sleeves havent been done for years.. but they are the most recent style of tats compared to the black ink tribal tats that you say Mongs have got!!! I would say each to there own.. Just coz you dont like a tribal tat, that doesnt make that person a mong!!
> 
> And as I stated some people like "misshayley" maybe happy years down the line.. but in my opinion as times and style change alot of people wont!
> 
> So before you start insulting people with tribal tats, ( as there are probably plenty of ukm members with them) have a fcking day off!!!


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

Each to their own tho? I mean the Tribal stuff isn't my thing and it is very popular with men and as long as the individual likes it that's the main thing .. There is so many different styles of tattoos I like the more old school style myself


----------



## fitdog (May 30, 2010)

A hot girl with a good tattoo becomes even hotter imo. My Missus for example has just had a full sleve (almost completed and looks awesome) i think done correct tattos on woman are very hot!


----------



## fitdog (May 30, 2010)

Nearly finished, a lot of hours gone into this!


----------



## Ste7n (Jul 12, 2011)

misshayley said:


> Now I have a gym Pic it will stick to that one!


No it's a good thing, people won't get bored of it anyway :thumbup1:


----------



## j2r (Aug 13, 2011)

my girlfriend has several kois and portrait of one of our dogs. they are excellent pieces of work. shes also got a chest piece across the top of her tits. Imagine a suicide girl... thats the look. it deffo does it for me


----------



## 25081 (Nov 24, 2011)

Nothing hotter then a hot girl with a well done tattoo. If the tattoo is sh!t though... take some hotness points off!


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

misshayley said:


> *Each to their own tho?* I mean the Tribal stuff isn't my thing and it is very popular with men and as long as the individual likes it that's the main thing .. There is so many different styles of tattoos I like the more old school style myself


Exactly.. tribal tats were the thing when I was young I liked them then and Ive got a couple of small ones myself. Ive gone off them a bit now as i think they look dated.. Sleeves I think look much better... but in time I may have the same opinion as I do now of tribals...

Like you say miss, " each to there own"

x


----------



## 25081 (Nov 24, 2011)

Jay.32 said:


> Exactly.. tribal tats were the thing when I was young I liked them then and Ive got a couple of small ones myself. Ive gone off them a bit now as i think they look dated.. Sleeves I think look much better... but in time I may have the same opinion as I do now of tribals...
> 
> Like you say miss, " each to there own"
> 
> x


I dont think beautiful art work will ever be dated, whether its a small tattoo or a big sleeve. Tribals are hardly beautiful art work...


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

ShaneB said:


> I dont think beautiful art work will ever be dated, whether its a small tattoo or a big sleeve. Tribals are hardly beautiful art work...


Shaneb did I say tribals were beatiful art work???


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

ShaneB said:


> I dont think beautiful art work will ever be dated, whether its a small tattoo or a big sleeve. Tribals are hardly beautiful art work...


So true!

Il never regret mine as they are a part of me


----------



## guvnor82 (Oct 23, 2011)

anyone had one removed really wonna get rid of **** on my arms............had a sh1 t tat then covered it with even sh1 ter one


----------



## digitalis (Sep 13, 2011)

I'm going to be contraversial here (for a change lol) and say that I predict a major change in attitute towards tatts over the next few years, i.e it will be trendy not to have any. I keep hearing more and more people say they want them removed. I have several btw.


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

guvnor82 said:


> anyone had one removed really wonna get rid of **** on my arms............had a sh1 t tat then covered it with even sh1 ter one


I hear it's even more painful than having them in the first place :/


----------



## DanB (Dec 28, 2009)

Jay.32 said:


> What i posted is of course my opinion, thats why i said it.
> 
> Not surprised in the slightest to read that you have tribal tattoos, and of course i stick by my statements. I am well aware that many members here have ****y **** tattoos, however there are also members here with good tattoos. I just feel that those that have got those **** tattoos have missed the mark by so much that they need to be told!
> 
> ...


----------



## guvnor82 (Oct 23, 2011)

got them on forearm so shouldn't be 2 bad there.

anyone seen the girls with there p!ss flaps tattooed? misses showed me some on laptop last night looks very painful.


----------



## DanB (Dec 28, 2009)

JUst saw this and had to post it here. AWFUL!


----------



## Nidge (Jan 22, 2007)

misshayley said:


> So I personally love tattoos and I have a fair few but very tasteful and pretty and feminine..
> 
> I have half a lower sleeve (elbow to wrist) some work on my collar bone/chest.. Little finger, inside finger and some flowers on my other arm/wrist/hand..
> 
> ...


I like them in the right places, the missus has a few but are out of sight.


----------



## BodyBuilding101 (Mar 8, 2006)

DanB said:


> View attachment 70365
> 
> 
> JUst saw this and had to post it here. AWFUL!


What the heck is that? :confused1:

New Gucci print? :lol:


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

DanB said:


> So why are people with tribal tattoos mongs??? is it because you dont like them and everyone should think like you, coz your just the best! the coolest person??
> 
> I'll tell you what you are in my "opinion" your a pretentious, jumped up, fckin key board warrior!
> 
> ...


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

Come on boys play nicely please no need to get your boxers in a twist! Like

I said each to their own and we should respect others interests even tho we may think differently for ourselves!


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

misshayley said:


> Come on boys play nicely please no need to get your boxers in a twist! Like
> 
> I said each to their own and we should respect others interests even tho we may think differently for ourselves!


Nice thread MsHayley.

Now look what you've gone and done, people are fighting in lumps because of YOU! :ban:

:lol:


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

Ha I ask what people like / dis like I didn't ask for an argument! ! I want this done next..


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

DanB said:


> View attachment 70365
> 
> 
> JUst saw this and had to post it here. AWFUL!


Hmmmmm abit ott?


----------



## usernameneeded (Sep 24, 2009)

i think it really depends on the tat and girl (as in a fit chick with sh1t tats isnt always better)

i do think chicks with tats are super hot tho

but funny enough i havent really been out with anyone with more than 1 or 2

but ive got a good amount ( or loads people say) got all my chest done, half sleeve,other bi, both sides of ribs,both shoulders,and lower back, wrists,fingers

and ive been getting them since 18 and im 31 now and dont regret any of them

im thinking of getting 1 removed but not cause i dont like it but funny enough to make it easier for another full sleeve to flow

i think people only regret them when they get it done because "its cool" or the "in thing" if u really love tattoo`s its true u wont care what other people think of them causethey are only for u

but will finish by saying if u dont think megan massacre, janine (lindermuller), kat von d , suicide girls .....and many many more are fit ive got to say theres something wrong with u haha


----------



## usernameneeded (Sep 24, 2009)

misshayley said:


> Ha I ask what people like / dis like I didn't ask for an argument! ! I want this done next..


is this an actual tat or is it u in the pic i can tell .

id say the hands are a big step and as long as its what u want go for it BUT it could close a lot of doors for u depending what u want to do with ur life (i dont think mine have stopped me....that i know of)


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

usernameneeded said:


> i think it really depends on the tat and girl (as in a fit chick with sh1t tats isnt always better)
> 
> i do think chicks with tats are super hot tho
> 
> ...


Do u have some Photos?

Suicides girls are so hot!x


----------



## nazzurro19 (Dec 23, 2011)

i think its awsome aslong as its done preofessionally , not no jailbait tattoos lol

kat von D , suicide girls , all are sexy as fooook

i love women with chest , arm pieces , girly cartoony and colourful WIN


----------



## usernameneeded (Sep 24, 2009)

misshayley said:


> Do u have some Photos?
> 
> Suicides girls are so hot!x


of me??


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

usernameneeded said:


> of me??


Yea your ink x


----------



## 25081 (Nov 24, 2011)

Jay.32 said:


> Shaneb did I say tribals were beatiful art work???


Nope. Wasnt trying to argue, more to add to your point


----------



## usernameneeded (Sep 24, 2009)

misshayley said:


> Yea your ink x


i will have somewere ill have a look

i should make u ask nice tho seeing that theres no pics of me all on here haha


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

usernameneeded said:


> i will have somewere ill have a look
> 
> i should make u ask nice tho seeing that theres no pics of me all on here haha


Come on I always play nice x


----------



## usernameneeded (Sep 24, 2009)

misshayley said:


> Come on I always play nice x


no u dont u just call me names 

i cant get pics to upload from my phone will keep trying tho ...............even tho u didnt ask nice


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

i would like to see a pic of your work  pretty please x


----------



## usernameneeded (Sep 24, 2009)

misshayley said:


> i would like to see a pic of your penis  pretty please x


im not showing you that .........disgusting


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

ha as if


----------



## Bulk1 (Apr 12, 2007)

It depends on the work thats been done.. twins could both get sleeves and one would look stunning and the other far from attractive... it just depends on the artwork and the skill of the artist....I love a full sleeve on a girl..

This is cool...










This isnt....


----------



## PACEY (Jan 16, 2009)

Fit


----------



## usernameneeded (Sep 24, 2009)

misshayley said:


> ha as if


it says right there in black and white 

you young uns these days haha


----------



## Bulk1 (Apr 12, 2007)

misshayley said:


> haasif


 ^ Thats the answer to.. 'what do you call an Asian guy with a big cock?'


----------



## T-1000 (May 7, 2010)

I find ink on girls hot, maybe it's because if they can take the pain of a tattoo, they can probably take the pain of taking it up the ass.


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

Bulk1 said:


> It depends on the work thats been done.. twins could both get sleeves and one would look stunning and the other far from attractive... it just depends on the artwork and the skill of the artist....I love a full sleeve on a girl..
> 
> This is cool...
> 
> ...


gosh shes amazing i love the work on her tummy x


----------



## usernameneeded (Sep 24, 2009)

http://s1206.photobucket.com/albums/bb455/usernameneeded/

hopefully this works as i havent a clue what im doing haha


----------



## gymfit (Oct 12, 2008)

usernameneeded said:


> http://s1206.photobucket.com/albums/bb455/usernameneeded/
> 
> hopefully this works as i havent a clue what im doing haha


I love that movie but what made you decide to have a tatoo of Jack the pumkin king lol


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

i like your chest piece x


----------



## usernameneeded (Sep 24, 2009)

gymfit said:


> I love that movie but what made you decide to have a tatoo of Jack the pumkin king lol


yeay it worked haha

and got jack and sally basicly for that reason, just love the film 

got a bit of a NBX obsession tbh . ive got a tonne of stuff


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

usernameneeded said:


> http://s1206.photobucket.com/albums/bb455/usernameneeded/
> 
> hopefully this works as i havent a clue what im doing haha


You're edge? I want "stay true" somewhere but can't decide where


----------



## usernameneeded (Sep 24, 2009)

misshayley said:


> i like your chest piece x


oh its got more done to it since then just thought, ive got the other "shards" done in yellow as well now to contrast the grey

dont think ive got any pics tho


----------



## usernameneeded (Sep 24, 2009)

Robbie said:


> You're edge? I want "stay true" somewhere but can't decide where


yeah pal it was 6 yrs in nov.

didnt get it done (fully) for that reason tho i just like the idea of doing what you want to do and not being told what u can and cant do by people

but yeah i guess it works in well with that as well 

so r u straightedge?


----------



## BF200K (Jul 4, 2010)

subtle tattoos on a woman's waist can be really attractive..


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

^^^ beauty x


----------



## usernameneeded (Sep 24, 2009)

misshayley said:


> i like your chest piece x


just realised i didnt say thankyou 

thankyou x


----------



## gymfit (Oct 12, 2008)

BF200K said:


> subtle tattoos on a woman's waist can be really attractive..
> 
> View attachment 70396


thats really nice


----------



## olliel (Jun 16, 2011)

like girl with tats as long as the nice as in Sleeve or body pieces my miss has some stars on her oblique with i like


----------



## Trevor McDonald (Mar 30, 2010)

I like tattoos. Just not keen on them being on girls, unless they're suttle small ones. Just don't think they're very ladylike to have huge ones.

Let me rephrase that. If it was on a girl I was going to go out with I'd rather she had little ones as I like girly girls and think huge tattoos aren't girly. But on just any girl or person for that matter I think it's cool, as I'm a big tattoo fan.... Hope that made sense lol.


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

usernameneeded said:


> yeah pal it was 6 yrs in nov.
> 
> didnt get it done (fully) for that reason tho i just like the idea of doing what you want to do and not being told what u can and cant do by people
> 
> ...


5 years in February


----------



## 1968 chevelle (Dec 8, 2011)

I love tats on a girl not too many tho sometimes they go over board... my favorite is a tat down the ribs or across the hip bone that goes under the bikini line


----------



## m118 (Feb 4, 2011)

Jodie marsh is getting more and more tattoos however, and this is the big thing here, IMO she's hot already so it's cool, but if you see some obese gal downtown on a friday night for example with same tattoos it completely changes whether the tattoos are attractive anymore.





just my 2 cents


----------



## usernameneeded (Sep 24, 2009)

Robbie said:


> 5 years in February


nice one

keep up the good work :-D


----------



## Rusty_Mann (Oct 31, 2011)

Just stopped talking to a girl who's had her face tattooed ... nice girl bit rough around the edges but the tat on her cheek looks like 80's LA gang tat meant to be a heart but looks like a tear drop hangs out with some bad apples so not for me with her ... ut i do see many with tats that i like so it's down to the person and opinion !!


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

I always put a little heart on my face like this pic...I love it but would never have it tattooed definitely not! Looks really pretty on my face but I like to choose when I want it.. I really want my hand tattooed but such a big decision!


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

This is what I'm debating having done ...


----------



## BodyBuilding101 (Mar 8, 2006)

misshayley said:


> This is what I'm debating having done ...


Hand, face, neck tattoos are not my thing, mainly because even though its not supposed to happen...employers would still discriminate against you etc


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

BodyBuilding101 said:


> Hand, face, neck tattoos are not my thing, mainly because even though its not supposed to happen...employers would still discriminate against you etc


Thing is tho my attitude is a little different with regrets to this... if i didnt get a job due to me having tattoos then its obviously not for me, i will only get what im meant to have and anything else is wasted x


----------



## olliel (Jun 16, 2011)

misshayley said:


> This is what I'm debating having done ...


it would look good with the right join from the rest of your sleve with looks nice


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

yea it would different blend in well  i was just drawing on myself, bad habit do it all the time!


----------



## BodyBuilding101 (Mar 8, 2006)

misshayley said:


> Thing is tho my attitude is a little different with regrets to this... if i didnt get a job due to me having tattoos then its obviously not for me, i will only get what im meant to have and anything else is wasted x


True the job maybe not for you...but say if you got knocked back from 10 jobs would your perception still be the same?

I like tattoos, i have 2 on my forearm; one on either side with my kids names on it, so easily concealable under a shirt....but say if i had a hand/neck/face tattoo and if they got in the way of getting a job and feeding me and my family then id seriously consider if they were worth it.

Tattoos are an accessory, not a necessity to me...but each person is different, so up to them really. I plan on going to the Scottish Tattoo Convention later in March to have more work done on my arm :thumbup1:


----------



## olliel (Jun 16, 2011)

misshayley said:


> yea it would different blend in well  i was just drawing on myself, bad habit do it all the time!


but as my tatoo guy say dont go for the neck or the wrist as you can still wear a suit and look fine

then had a full slavee


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

did u see the pic above with the little heart on my face? i love this but would never have it done i love tattoos but i know my limits ... i really want my hand doing but i prob wont. i have 2 on my hand already, a tiny heart on my little finger and then some writing going down the side of my finger but u can hardly notice it at all


----------



## BodyBuilding101 (Mar 8, 2006)

misshayley said:


> did u see the pic above with the little heart on my face? i love this but would never have it done *i love tattoos but i know my limits* ... i really want my hand doing but i prob wont. i have 2 on my hand already, a tiny heart on my little finger and then some writing going down the side of my finger but u can hardly notice it at all


I guess that true for everyone :beer:

My friend she works in a council job and has tattoos on her hand; she has the 'Shhhh' running across the side of her finger and some mendi style but both are not noticeable etc.

It just depends on you and your circumstances....get enough to keep you happy but not so much you go hungry i suppose :thumbup1:

Make sure you take plenty of pics as everyone is going to want to see this tattoo!


----------



## Ironclad (Jun 23, 2009)

misshayley said:


> Thing is tho my attitude is a little different with regrets to this... if i didnt get a job due to me having tattoos then its obviously not for me, i will only get what im meant to have and anything else is wasted x


I'd suggest you get well settled into your career before making a big decision to have a pretty big tattoo on your hand. You have to shake hands with clients, patients or customers that the employer values, even if the employer is a hippy they may be concerned how this initial meeting between you (the new staff) and them will go. It's a shame, but it is all about income. It is business.

Or be self employed.

The odd tattoo here and there on women, for me, don't look good. I've seen some lousy ones; a big forearm panther, an awful self-portrait, stars and smilie faces. Lots, like a biker type sleeve full look good, but I guess it takes years to build them up. Still, i'd start from the shoulder and work down, not the other way round.


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

heres a few of the different ones i have x


----------



## Harlem (Jan 3, 2011)

i like them Hayley.

I say if you want that on your hand, do it. You have one life. Im planning on having mine done at some point.


----------



## Ironclad (Jun 23, 2009)

Ahh you already have quite a few. I thought you were just going to get one, and a big one across your hand. Fair doos


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

il get some better pics up wen i find them x


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

Actually I just found these on my phone..still needed finishing not complete yet


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

Getting my sleeve finished tomorrow! YES!!!


----------



## Sharp161 (Jan 31, 2010)

Thats pretty kewl, tatts always look good on fair skinned people! My skins so dark mine are lost between dark skin and lots of hair


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

personaly if the girl is pretty I love tattoes on them


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

Sharp161 said:


> Thats pretty kewl, tatts always look good on fair skinned people! My skins so dark mine are lost between dark skin and lots of hair


Oh no too much fake bake 

il get some photos up tomorrow when its all complete for you to see


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Tats totally put me off and if a bird comes and talks to me that has a tat then it turns me off big time and i say im not interested. Same thing applies if a girl smokes. Both masssive turn offs for me which means i wouldnt even bother chatting them up. Sure ive got OCD lol!


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

If a girl is hot, whether she has tattoos or not is unimportant.

Likewise if she's a munter, a tattoo ain't gonna make her look any better, imo.

Can someone answer me this:

Why do big fat women get tattoo's of dolphins in places like their shoulders and ankles?


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

Dux said:


> If a girl is hot, whether she has tattoos or not is unimportant.
> 
> Likewise if she's a munter, a tattoo ain't gonna make her look any better, imo.
> 
> ...


Haha ! Generic tattoos are awful!


----------



## Little stu (Oct 26, 2011)

My xgirlfreind had my name stu on bk of her neck (looked ****) when we finish she went to tatoo shop and to get it coverd he said shall I put pid on end of it lol classic


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

Little stu said:


> My xgirlfreind had my name stu on bk of her neck (looked ****) when we finish she went to tatoo shop and to get it coverd he said shall I put pid on end of it lol classic


Hahaaaa makes me giggle whhhhy ooooooh whhhhhhhhy would u have a bf/gf name tattoos! If u want something to honour them then fair play a symbol or something that represents then do so but having a clear cut name is abit silly !


----------



## Little stu (Oct 26, 2011)

Was only with her a couple of months ha ha


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

Little stu said:


> Was only with her a couple of months ha ha


Why did you let her do it?? Bunny boiler?lol x


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2012)

misshayley said:


> Actually I just found these on my phone..still needed finishing not complete yet


never been a fan of girls with tattoo's but wow these look wicked


----------



## glasgow_mm (Apr 13, 2009)

Tattoos on the right girl are hot if its like half sleeve big tattoo that the girl needs the look too pull it off I think anyway !

not a fan of the lower back tats that every 8 out of 10 girls have that you see when your on holiday lol


----------



## bigdazz (Jan 12, 2012)

have to say ink on women really do it for me


----------



## Brutal1 (Jan 25, 2011)

Tatts on chicks sexeee as fook


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

I agree with u two above but has to be decent ink..

Dolphins / date of births generic stuff makes me cring


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

t4tremendous said:


> never been a fan of girls with tattoo's but wow these look wicked


Thank u! Can't wait for tomorrow to have it finished ! 4hr sitting!


----------



## JordanJ (Oct 29, 2011)

Ink on girls is fvcking sexy


----------



## bigdazz (Jan 12, 2012)

:wub:



misshayley said:


> I agree with u two above but has to be decent ink..
> 
> Dolphins / date of births generic stuff makes me cring


the art work has to flow but i love ink everywhere on women mmmmmmmmmmmmm:devil2: :wub:


----------



## j-man (Oct 6, 2011)

ink on girls so hot mmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Prophecy (Nov 26, 2011)

How can you say your ink is for yourself? I don't have any, but I honestly thought the whole idea of them was so that other people could see them!?

For me a woman with tattoos symbolises trouble. Too independent, won't do what she's told etc etc.


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

Prophecy said:


> How can you say your ink is for yourself? I don't have any, but I honestly thought the whole idea of them was so that other people could see them!?
> 
> For me a woman with tattoos symbolises trouble. Too independent, won't do what she's told etc etc.


I do get what u mean but my tattoos are for me not to boost my imagine if u get me 

Ha I'm very independent


----------



## JordanJ (Oct 29, 2011)

Not to keen on the emo/scene look that goes with alot of tattood girls.

Here's another beaut'.


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

This is a girl I follow on instagram she's amazing!!


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

personally i think tattoos ( and peircings) are really hot on girls


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

So hot!


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2012)

misshayley said:


> This is a girl I follow on instagram she's amazing!!


are the ones on her face real?


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

t4tremendous said:


> are the ones on her face real?


They're horrific.


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2012)

Dux said:


> They're horrific.


fair play to her though takes some bottle if they are real


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

t4tremendous said:


> are the ones on her face real?


Yup! I know it's a little much but she looks ace really admire her ! Obvs

Wouldn't go that far myself


----------



## bigdazz (Jan 12, 2012)

its all about kat vondes

#not spelt right but you may know who i meen


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

t4tremendous said:


> fair play to her though takes some bottle if they are real


Totally agree!


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

bigdazz said:


> its all about kat vondes
> 
> #not spelt right but you may know who i meen


she is pretty amazing, i follow her pics as well on istragram she always puts up pics of her latest work as well, shes so talented


----------



## Chelski (Aug 16, 2011)

depends where and quality cant see yours on here?


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

big ink on girls is gorgeous. Sleeves & back pieces especially...


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

Chelski said:


> depends where and quality cant see yours on here?


back to page 18 sugar x il post some more actually  x


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

lots of tattoos on boys and girls is great. facial ones.... mmm.... not really a fan.

i have a half back piece, and in the middle of a half sleeve, plus some little bits dotted around. though i think i will stop once my half sleeve is finished (ive never said that before) x x


----------



## dalziel (Feb 5, 2008)

women with tattoos definatly does it for me! back pieces, sleeves the lot


----------



## bigdazz (Jan 12, 2012)

RXQueenie said:


> lots of tattoos on boys and girls is great. facial ones.... mmm.... not really a fan.
> 
> i have a half back piece, and in the middle of a half sleeve, plus some little bits dotted around. though i think i will stop once my half sleeve is finished (ive never said that before) x x


not sure where i will eventualy stop as still plenty to be done and also do like the feeling of being inked


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

bigdazz said:


> not sure where i will eventualy stop as still plenty to be done and also do like the feeling of being inked


youll know when youre done  x x


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

*FACE HEART ISNT REAL! but finger is * 

*
*







there is better pics of my sleeve on page 18


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

My wife has 4 and I doubt she'll stop at that. There all nice and feminine! I've got 5 and defo won't stop, got 3 sessions booked for may/June to make my half sleeve full!


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

ah man i wanna put pics up! x x


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

Some girls really suit them some don't, I'm not bothered either way, but I'm defo not a fan of winnie the poo or tigger tattos on girls i have seen in the past. Just not my thing!!


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

RXQueenie said:


> ah man i wanna put pics up! x x


Permission granted 

In response to the original topic I think its more about the girl that the art. Some girls will just not suit the tattooed look IMO.


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

The thing is all the pictures posted are of women who are attractive anyway, very much so in some cases, so it's hard to know whether the tattoos are contributing or not.

Except for that nut job with writing all over here face. She looks like my 5 year old daughter would if she went crackers with a biro trying to put make up on.


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Half back piece... My roses x x


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

RXQueenie said:


> Half back piece... My roses x x


Someone just made me night :tongue:


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

RXQueenie said:


> Half back piece... My roses x x


Where have you been all my life! That's really nice actually and Im not just saying that cos your ar5e is on show


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Irish Beast said:


> Where have you been all my life! That's really nice actually and Im not just saying that cos your ar5e is on show


my ar$e is not on show... if it was it would take up the whole image... and thank u - i love them  x x


----------



## bigdazz (Jan 12, 2012)

RXQueenie said:


> Half back piece... My roses x x[/quote
> 
> mmmmm well i did say they do it for me


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

RXQueenie said:


> my ar$e is not on show... if it was it would take up the whole image... and thank u - i love them  x x


There's definitely some bum crackage on show there.


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

RXQueenie said:


> Half back piece... My roses x x


That's a very nice tattoo, how many hours and were did you get it? Finished or in progress?


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Dux said:


> There's definitely some bum crackage on show there.


look at the roses dammit! x x


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

RXQueenie said:


> my ar$e is not on show... if it was it would take up the whole image... and thank u - i love them  x x


Ever thought about working on a building site? You have the perfected the builders crack


----------



## DontGetRude (Jan 22, 2012)

depends on what it is and how big in my opinion


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

RXQueenie said:


> look at the roses dammit! x x


Lol.

I am, promise :tongue:


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

mikemull said:


> That's a very nice tattoo, how many hours and were did you get it? Finished or in progress?


wow i dont remember how many hours! A and LOT lol. its finished now. got it done at a place called inktruzion  x x


----------



## usernameneeded (Sep 24, 2009)

RXQueenie said:


> Half back piece... My roses x x


wow lovely ar..... Err I mean roses ;-)

But no seriously really nice tat , u will have to get a clea pic of it , did u say u had more? Get them up


----------



## BodyBuilding101 (Mar 8, 2006)

RXQueenie said:


> Half back piece... My roses x x


Damn Queenie's got a nice rump  ....oh the tattoo isnt bad either :whistling:


----------



## usernameneeded (Sep 24, 2009)

And come on hay weres the pics of ur new work !!!


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

usernameneeded said:


> wow lovely ar..... Err I mean roses ;-)
> 
> But no seriously really nice tat , u will have to get a clea pic of it , did u say u had more? Get them up


i do but its a work in progress (my sleeve) so id rather get pics up when its finished... im a bit 'funny' like that x x


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

usernameneeded said:


> And come on hay weres the pics of ur new work !!!


im having it finished tomorrow.. up i uploaded pics of my other work if u look back a few posts x


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

some good tatts in here girls X


----------



## switch (Jan 5, 2011)

RXQueenie said:


> Half back piece... My roses x x


I clicked the 'like' button because I could not find the 'oh sh1t I just cum in my pants' button


----------



## usernameneeded (Sep 24, 2009)

RXQueenie said:


> i do but its a work in progress (my sleeve) so id rather get pics up when its finished... im a bit 'funny' like that x x


*tut* u tat tease  x


----------



## usernameneeded (Sep 24, 2009)

misshayley said:


> im having it finished tomorrow.. up i uploaded pics of my other work if u look back a few posts x


Yeah I've seen ur others was just wanting a nose of ur fresh bits


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

usernameneeded said:


> Yeah I've seen ur others was just wanting a nose of ur fresh bits


shall wait till tomorrow chuck and il upload the new pics


----------



## usernameneeded (Sep 24, 2009)

misshayley said:


> shall wait till tomorrow chuck and il upload the new pics


Ok I suppose that will be fine  xx


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

usernameneeded said:


> Ok I suppose that will be fine  xx


ha i shall up load them as soon as its finished    going to look amazing  my last piece is so pretty  x


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

RXQueenie said:


> Half back piece... My roses x x


that is a seriously gorgeous tattoo.


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

DiggyV said:


> that is a seriously gorgeous tattoo.


cheers diggy x x


----------



## Glassback (Jun 18, 2010)

Original question - no. Everyone has one now which has taken away the artistic feel to them. You will regret it when your 40!


----------



## usernameneeded (Sep 24, 2009)

misshayley said:


> ha i shall up load them as soon as its finished    going to look amazing  my last piece is so pretty  x


make sure u do 

were do u get them done , somewere local to you?


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

usernameneeded said:


> make sure u do
> 
> were do u get them done , somewere local to you?


Nope i drive nearly 100 miles! to wakefield but this worth it x


----------



## usernameneeded (Sep 24, 2009)

misshayley said:


> Nope i drive nearly 100 miles! to wakefield but this worth it x


yeah i was the same i used to travel about 80 odd to go to leeds but the fellas moved over to the states so im going to have to try annd catch him when he makes trips back over

or

have a trip over there, i was going to try and coinside it with sxsw but by the time u added up the cost it would have been stupid money evenn to would have been a trip of a lifetime thing


----------



## Twisted (Oct 6, 2010)

Shaaaaating! Nice tats


----------

